# html file in pdf konvertieren



## manja (4. Februar 2004)

ich habe proekt iText nachgeschaut. Mit Hilfe Lowagie .jar ist möglich html und pdf Dateien zu erzeugen. Aber bei ReaderStream spuckt compiler ein Fehler aus. Alle meine versuche ein html in pdf umzuwandeln waren umsonst. kann vielleicht jemand mir ein Tipp geben wie es möglich.


----------



## tomkruse (8. Februar 2004)

Hi!

Nein, sinnlos ist es sicher nicht. Gibt schon Situationen für die so eine Konvertierung Sinn macht. 

Ich liebe immer diese überaus geistreichen Antworten in Newsgroups, wenn man eine eher ungewöhnliche Aufgabenstellung postet und dann bekommt man so nette Kommentare wie "wozu soll das denn gut sein?" und "das bringt doch gar nix, mach doch was anderes". Sehr hilfreich das alles 

Aber zurück zu Deinem Problem: 

Welche Fehlermeldung kommt denn? Vielleicht hast Du den Classpath nicht richtig gesetzt? Die Jars von iText müssen natürlich eingebunden werden.

Cu - Tom.


----------

